# Grandes Peruanos!!!/Greatest Peruvians!!!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ruth Shady - Arqueologa (no hay fotos de ella)









Ella fue la que descrubrio Caral, la ciudad mas antigua de las Americas, y la lucho hasta que el tema se tomo en serio porque aqui nadie le creia.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ruth Shady Solís: Archeologist*



Filter said:


> (no hay fotos de ella)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gracias por encontrar las fotos por mi


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Martin Chambi


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Susana Baca


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

TK









Con su proyecto en el cual ofrecen conciertos y se puede ingresar donando un libro original en buen estado, de esta manera han implementado 5 bibliotecas, su meta son 21, creo que merecen la mencion.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

hey no sabia eso..que buena ah....muy bien pensado


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Amigos: se han olvidado de un grupo importantísimo de peruanos, los gobernantes de nuestro glorioso Imperio de los Incas. Entre ellos, los más conocidos fueron:

*MANCO CÁPAC

PACHACÚTEC

ATAHUALPA*

Además de ellos hubieron otros 11 Incas. Ningún país de América, excepto México, puede darse el lujo de exhibir la lista de una realeza como la que gobernó nuestro país.
PD: Qué chévere sería ubicar las momias de Pachacútec y otros Incas. Según algunos historiadores estarían en alguna de las iglesias de Lima. Sería un acontecimiento impresionante.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*GUAMÁN POMA DE AYALA, NUESTRO PRIMER HISTORIADOR*








Hizo un fabuloso recuento de la época del Imperio Incaico y la Conquista.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*José Gabriel Condorcanqui, Tupac Amaru II: Leader Indigenous Uprising (1780)*





























más 
more


----------



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

Filter said:


> Juan Diego Florez - considered the best opera singer right now.


Este Gran Peruano esta de rechupete... mmm... sorry, pero me hizo zapatear las hormonas...


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

supèr interesante este thread amigos, no les importa si copio la idea para el foro chileno???


----------



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

chilean_sky said:


> supèr interesante este thread amigos, no les importa si copio la idea para el foro chileno???


Cuidado ChileanSky...va a quedar la cagada con la onda de Pin8 y de Allende. Recuerda que sera inevitable que queda la escoba!


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

si se, pero hay otros personajes k merecen un reconocimiento.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Y SE OLVIDARON DE LA SURDA DE ORO
CECILIA TAIT MI FABORITA.....
ANTES DE GABY PEREZ DEL SOLAR CECILIA FUE LA MAMÁ DEL EQUIPO PERUCHO.....








































:bash:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MISS UNIVERSO 
GLADIS ZENDER MISS PERU 1,957
















GLADIS ZENDER FUE LA PRIMERA MISS UNIVERSO LATINO AMERICANA EN RECIBIR LA CORONA 
MISS BRAZIL A LA IZQUIERDA Y GLADIS ZENDER A LA DERECHA


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

OK AQUÍ ESTA EL ALMA DE LA MEDICINA PERUANA EL DESCUBRIDOR DE LA VACUNA CONTRA LA VERRUGA ES PARIENTE MIO X CIACA NO MIENTO ES DE VERAZ......
DANIEL ALCIDES CARRIÓN








Daniel Alcides Carrión (1858-1885)
Nacido en Pasco, es considerado honra y ejemplo para los médicos peruanos. Sabedor de que la verruga era plaga para la población serrana y tratando de descubrir el antídoto se inyectó el virus, muriendo el 5-10-1885 a los 27 años de edad. Su experiencia y futuros estudios, determinaron que en 1909 el Dr. Alberto Barton descubriese el germen de la enfermedad. (Breve biográfico tomado de: http://www.undac.edu.pe/info_gral/carrion.htm)


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

PONGO A ESTE SEÑOR POR QUE FUE UN HEROE DE LA F.A.P
FUERZA AEREA DEL PERÚ Y PORQUE ESTUDIE EN ESTE COLEGIO POR 11 AÑOS DE MI VIDA CUANDO VIVIA EN PERÚ.
MANUEL POLO JIMENEZ...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Pedro Paulet..(padre del motor cohete)








Carlos Noriega
comandante de transbordador


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Akio Tamashiro: sub-campeon mundial de karate mayores.
Oscar Sinchi: campeon mundial juvenil.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Manuel Cayetano de Amat y Junyent (1704-1790): Viceroy of Peru*

Nació y murió en Barcelona, pero durante su Virreinato fue impulsor de la urbanización de Lima, liderando o mejorando proyectos como el Castillo del Real Felipe, el Paseo de Aguas, la Plaza de Acho, la torre de Santo Domingo, el Colegio Real de San Carlos y el palacio de la Quinta Presa entre otros, sin olvidar la Alameda de los Descalzos, donde solía pasear con su amante Micaela Villegas Hurtado, La Perricholi.










más


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

y el gran 

TEOFILO "NENE" CUBILLAS










10 GOLES EN 2 MUNDIALES NO ES POCA COSA


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> *NICOLAS DE PIEROLA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no puedo creer q pongan a ese sinverguenza como gran peruano..es un cobarde y un idiota....pero bueno igual que el chino hizo cosas buenas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> no puedo creer q pongan a ese sinverguenza como gran peruano..es un cobarde y un idiota....pero bueno igual que el chino hizo cosas buenas


¿Qué hizo don Nicolás para que le digas cosas tan feas?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

leete la historia de todo el periodo desde la declaracion de la guerra hasta su reeleccion....al menos lo que yo he leido dice cosas no muy buenas acerca de este patita


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Creo que sobre Nicolas de Pierola hay dos versiones de historiadores,
unos que lo tildadn de bueno y otro de malo...lo cierto es que este 
hombre tenia muchos adversarios politicos y fue por eso que lo mataron.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

MARIO TESTINO..........el mejor fotografo del mundo
aqui algunas de sus portadas:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lorenzo Piqueras: Architect*

Su proyecto más reciente es la renovación de la Salle des Etats del Museo del Louvre, la galería donde se exhibe La Giaconda o Mona Lisa. 

Fue difícil encontrar una foto de este señor pero parece que es él de corbata roja: 










Y aquí unas muestras de cómo ha quedado la galería tras su renovación (4 años, 6.2 millones de USD):


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ya pusieron al superexalumno d mi cole Fernando de Szyszlo nop?


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> MARIO TESTINO..........el mejor fotografo del mundo


Excelente gusto JT69, también iba a postearlo, pero me ganaste, bien por ti, aquí otras fotos de Mario:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Revivió


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

uy; revivieron este thread; que bueno; para levantarnos el animo:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Este hombre es fabuloso*



Filter said:


> Juan Diego Florez - considered the best opera singer right now.


Todos mis puntos para este fabuloso cantante de ópera el mejor del mundo :eek2:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Clorinda Matto de Turner (1852-1909) : Journalist, Author*

(Después de un tiempo reaparezco como la mala hierba que nunca se muere. Vaya, me alegro que hayan resucitado este thread, a ver si llegamos a los 500 posts.)

Bueno esta señora cuzqueña (con cara muy seria) me impresiona porque en una época cuando la mayoría de las mujeres eran limitadas a dedicarse a 'sus labores' fue periodista y escritora. Su obra magna, Aves Sin Nido, no es la mejor novela del mundo pero una de las primeras que toca el tema de los contrastes sociales que se vive en la sierra peruana, quizás sea la primera obra de la género 'indigenista'. No sé si en el Perú es conocida pero tuve que leer Aves Sin Nido en la universidad acá en EEUU.



















Más información


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Las selecciones peruanas que ganaron la copa america en 1939 y 1975 tambien cuenta !


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

Manuel Cayetano De Amat. Familia mia (No soy gordo ah..) no me estoy creyendo el vis rey del Peru. Como quisiera cara*o! Jaja


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

ESTE es un Peruano..


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

el gran filosofo peruano
FRANCISCO MIRO QUESADA CANTUARIAS 

TAMBIEN MERECE UN ESPACIO...










:runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pedro Paulet, fue uno de los pioneros en los estudios aeronauticos.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

se olvidaron del tio pepe ludmi ese que hacia las presentaciones de los oscar y para mi el mas grande es pachacuteq.muuuuuuuuuuuu y el chino si que hizo pero al final vladimiro lo undio


----------

